# Celebrate the snow!!



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

From what I have been seeing on the news it looks like the North East is going to have a good snowfall so there should be a bunch of snow pictures

Glad its there and not here yet:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i agree...i want snow so I can see the pure happy in the fur faces. Still hoping it turns into snow so they can place. Sleet...not so much fun.


----------



## sharm42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kinda Excited to see how Toby likes the snow.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll bet Toby will get the zoomies just like Izzy's video!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

No SNOW for us just lots of rain....and wind!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish we had snow down here in SC!!! I miss the Utah snow so much!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint, just rain here along the coast which is fine with me. I hope this is not another horrible winter:crossfing


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Network weather said the heavy snow would be inland. We're having lightening and thunder right now with wet snow mixed in. Weird! Wow, that one rattled the windows!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh, we survived a Hel*ish summer....and I'm just not ready for snow and ice and below freezing temperatures. 

Good luck you guys--keep it and don't send it south!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

No snow in this part of Europe. :banana:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

This is what is making headlines here. Kind of early! Fortunately no snow in my part of U.S. http://news.yahoo.com/early-storm-pelts-east-coast-wet-heavy-snow-145803477.html



rik said:


> No snow in this part of Europe. :banana:


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This just isn't right:















But someone loves this early snow


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My sister in Ct says they are having a blizzard!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is bad here in CT for sure. Major highways are being shut down etc. Hopefully the are wrong about the wind, that is some seriously heavy slick snow and a lot of it, with the trees still having leaves, high winds could be even more trouble.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> My sister in Ct says they are having a blizzard!


That does not surprise me at all. I took Fiona for an early afternoon walk to beat the rain but got caught in it anyway. It was going sideways, no fun out there for you folks getting the snow I'm sure. Our dogs always seem to love the snow though 

My sister lives out in the Berkshires, they are getting some heavy snow for October!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hubby landed a jet at Dulles in a snowstorm this afternoon, but he said it's stopped now and he's happy about that.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It will be cambridges, first snow.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> It will be cambridges, first snow.


Enjoy!!!! We do expect pictures of course


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Back home (3 hours north of me) they got 4 inches of snow and more on the way... We got a lot of sleet and not even a light dusting of snow


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No snow here in Canada :lol:


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Lots of snow in PA. Buzz is a happy boy.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I'll bet Toby will get the zoomies just like Izzy's video!


Izzy can't wait to go out tomorrow morning and have more zoomies in the snow. So far where I am which is South of Boston, just rain and very heavy winds. Supposed to be 65 mph winds tonight. Parts of the state already have 7 inches and downed trees and power outages.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

2golddogs said:


> This just isn't right:
> View attachment 104980
> 
> View attachment 104981
> ...


I heard that parts of WV already have 14 inches of snow!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, here's Tess!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tess sure is cute in her fuzzy hat!


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

No snow here yet, but it is down right COLD! Loved, loved, loved the picture of Tess!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

> I heard that parts of WV already have 14 inches of snow!


I think they got 14 inches at Davis and Canaan so the skiers should be thrilled. We got 6 inches here and a number of damaged trees


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie just spend the last half hour chasing snowballs. Here is a picture of her posing next to her pumpkin.

It is really nasty outside now. The family spent the night next to the fire watching the Bruins (lose ). Felt just like January. Good thing we are winter lovers!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love all the pups in the snow. Thanks so much for sharing your snow and you puppers! It's a nasty storm. I hope everybody stays safe and warm.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Hope everyone is OK? Lots on CNN about the bad weather. Want to see pictures as soon as you can.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chance of rain here today.
Hope everyone is safe out east of me!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our son, 35 n of NYC got about 14 inches. They lost several big trees and some clump birches. But last I heard, the power was still on.

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Woke up to a dusting of snow, enough to toss Fiona one snowball. It is almost completely gone now.

Some parts of MA got 2 feet, crazy weather for October.

Who Got The Most ‘Snowtober’ Snow? « CBS Boston


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

My pup saw her first snow yesterday! At first she was afraid and growling at it but once we had 10in on the ground she had a blast! She was going crazy! I thought it was the funniest thing I ever saw until she decided to jump on me and knock me on my butt! LOL!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie sure loves the snow, but we had more tree damage today than during the hurricane last summer. I took her for a walk around the neighborhood this morning, and there are trees and limbs down all over the place. We just got our power back though.  Hopefully the rest will get theirs back before dark.


----------

